# what trades in the canadian forces have a v4 vision?



## Rcmpwarrior (23 Jun 2012)

Well, i thought the dream of being in the army died when they told me i had a v4 vision, (and i didn't want to be a cook) what else could i possibly go into that has a v4 vision.


----------



## aesop081 (23 Jun 2012)

Google is running normally

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/CFP-PFC-154/AN-E-eng.asp


----------



## Rcmpwarrior (23 Jun 2012)

would this be the same for the reserves?


----------



## aesop081 (23 Jun 2012)

Those are the medical standards for the Canadian Forces.


----------



## Rcmpwarrior (23 Jun 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## MikeL (23 Jun 2012)

Did you forget that you asked that question and got a answer a few months ago?


http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/105667/post-1138752.html#msg1138752


----------



## aesop081 (23 Jun 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Did you forget that you asked that question and got a answer a few months ago?
> 
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/105667/post-1138752.html#msg1138752



As if different people asking the same question wasn't enough............ :


----------



## Trick (24 Jun 2012)

Not that there aren't a million threads on this, but laser surgery is also an option.


----------



## Scott (24 Jun 2012)

Man, I thought we had lazy when people refuse to search - but not even knowing that you've asked a question already?

Maybe your vision is worse than V4?


----------

